# Quelltext einer URL einlesen



## Don83 (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo community,
ich versuche gerade den Quelltext einer Seite einzulesen:

```
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.*;


public class Versicherungs_Importer {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {
		URL url = new URL("http://www.krankenkassentarife.de/baseportal/kassenliste");
		URLConnection connection = url.openConnection();
		connection.connect();
		System.out.println(connection.getURL());
	}

}
```
Allerdings finde ich nicht den richtigen Befehl. 
System.out.println(connection.getURL());
Also connection.(?) - daran scheiterts gerade noch. 
Glaube aber ich bin alle get Befehle durchgegangen.


----------



## Marco13 (22. Jul 2009)

Websuche hilft. Ein minimalistischstes(!) Beispiel unter How do you Programmatically Download a Webpage in Java - Stack Overflow


----------



## Don83 (22. Jul 2009)

super,
vielenDank!


----------

